# Paramedic charged with 200 counts of child rape



## MariaCatEMT (Apr 29, 2006)

*Paramedic charged with 200 counts of child rape*

*Paramedic charged with 200 counts of child rape, drugging victim 

The Associated Press 

SHELBYVILLE, Tenn. — A paramedic has been charged with nearly 200 counts of child rape and molestation.

Edward Raven Odom, 29, appeared in court briefly this week and faces a preliminary hearing up to eight hours next months because of the number of charges, prosecutor Hollyn Hewgley said.

Details on the number of victims haven't been released but an arrest warrant indicates they are boys.

The warrant says Odom injected something believed to be morphine into one boy's arm so he would be helpless to fight off the assault.
*

*Read more here...*


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## MMiz (Apr 29, 2006)

This is just *wrong*.  I'm not sure what else I can say.  It's just disgusting.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 29, 2006)

It just to show you, you never really know someone. This is a black eye to our profession. If he is found to be guilty, and the proof displays such, I hope he is proscuted to the fullest extent pf the law. Death penalty, would not be a bad idea...


Be safe,
R/r 911


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 30, 2006)

This is just what we need on the image that every decent EMT/PM has worked so hard to achieve in the public eye...

Whatever else happens, this guy should be made to publically apologize to every EMT/PM.


----------



## RebelRescue (May 1, 2006)

If this guy is proven to have really done this he should be taken out and promptly shot.:glare:


----------



## Summit (May 1, 2006)

If guilty, life in prison GENERAL POPULATION... they don't like child molesters... he will be everyone's :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## Wingnut (May 2, 2006)

Summit said:
			
		

> If guilty, life in prison GENERAL POPULATION... they don't like child molesters... he will be everyone's :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.


 
Oh how I wish, even in county jail they keep them separated, I don't think they should :glare:


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 2, 2006)

Oh but Jenn, we both know the prisoners have their ways of getting to someone.

And this guy will be got to. 

The person I had arrested for the injuries he inflicted on my son, was kept seperate.  But, he was got to sometime during his stay.  Even before his parents came up with the bail money.

It will happen.


----------



## Wingnut (May 2, 2006)

True... but I'm sorry to hear you had to go through anything like that, it's got to be a heartbreaker.


----------



## Medic38572 (May 16, 2006)

whats worse is that Ijust checked his license and it is still valid until 10/31/2006. Of course he is mot guilty until found guilty but dang what a sting too the eye.


----------

